# Londinium R Query..



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I've studied this machine for some time before pulling the trigger recently and watched many videos. Things got off to a great start but this morning I struggled to get enough water through the group. The pump seems to be operating normally and the preinfusion seems normal. After releasing the lever, the flow slows very quickly and I can barely get a 30g shot. I'm not choking it, the grind is good. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

how long are you holding the lever down for? Also, you could try slackening off the grind a little as it sounds like the water is struggling to break and get through the puck. Water always looks for the path of least resistance so too tight and if it can get through, it will channel and taste poor


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

5-10 seconds, until first drips. But even if I let the group run dry - 60 seconds or more - it's still only making about 35-40g. Same beans I've been using since the start and was originally very different amounts of water coming through.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What's your dose and basket ?


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> What's your dose and basket ?


15-16g in a 15g VST. But this evening a tried 18g in 18g VST and it was pretty much the same.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Presumably the preinfusuon fills the chamber and there's nowhere else for the water to go which is why it's baffling me.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Sean,

Ultimately, if your grind is not way off the mark and it sounds as if it isn't, it is pre-infusion pressure that determines how much the air at the head of the piston chamber compresses and hence the volume of water in the chamber below it. It could possibly be an issue with the secondary pressure switch which controls the PI pressure delivering a lower pressure than it did originally.

I'm assuming that you are registered as an L-R owner in which case I would suggest that you visit the Londinium website and raise your issue with Reiss.

He will no doubt identify the problem and help you resolve it quickly.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

May I ask if it was ok until this morning? If so, have you changed beans today? I only ask because very occasionally we've had certain beans that seem to make for shorter shots than usual, funnily enough.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> Sean,
> 
> Ultimately, if your grind is not way off the mark and it sounds as if it isn't, it is pre-infusion pressure that determines how much the air at the head of the piston chamber compresses and hence the volume of water in the chamber below it. It could possibly be an issue with the secondary pressure switch which controls the PI pressure delivering a lower pressure than it did originally.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Having just seen a video of a 60g, 76 second shot, I'm sure something isn't quite right here.


----------

